
Visual breakdown of revenue streams of Big 5 - kornish
http://www.visualcapitalist.com/chart-5-tech-giants-make-billions/
======
r00fus
I find Microsoft's 18% Other category interesting. Anyone have an idea why
almost 1/5 of their revenue is un-categorized?

